# Ask Men Survey



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Yahoo chose a suitably incendiary poll result to grab headlines:

Half of men would ditch woman that gained weight

The survey extends a bit deeper and might I say would prove a fertile platform for positive, helpful, bridge-building exchanges pertaining to how the genders perceive and interact with one another as relates to relationships.
Yeah ... that's exactly how it will roll ...


The complete results of the Ask Men survey
Great Male Survey 2011

The complete results of the Cosmopolitan survey
Great Female Survey 2011


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Give'em a break Deejo, sex sells... or in this case sexism. And the surveys are full of it too.

The male survey asks how many sexual partners a woman has to have to be considered *sexually promiscuous*, whereas the female survey asks how many sexual partners does a man/woman have to have to be considered a *man-*****/****.*

You can see by all those asterix that the womans survey uses more suggestive/ sexually crude language to get the point across. I suppose in the war for equality, women are women's biggest threat.


----------



## ManDup (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm surprised the number is that small, given that we are only talking about girlfriends. If she gains weight before marriage, just wait till after.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Dunno. I was reading something about the first plus sized model on the cover or Cosmo. Then I saw her picture. Dayum! That's a WOMAN!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

The survey is quite silly on the whole, actually.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> The survey is quite silly on the whole, actually.


Yes, especially the part where 78% of men claim they know when a woman is faking an orgasm. Ha ha. Right.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Yes, especially the part where 78% of men claim they know when a woman is faking an orgasm. Ha ha. Right.


I think men almost always "know", its about what they choose to believe. I've only been with two, both were long term, the first I honestly don't know if she ever did, so I guess not, the other I definitely knew.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Yes, especially the part where 78% of men claim they know when a woman is faking an orgasm. Ha ha. Right.


48% of those men have probably never actually had sex with a woman.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> 48% of those men have probably never actually had sex with a woman.


Exactly. Most of their readership aren't "men" either. High school and college frat boys.

Best survey I ever read there was a "tell us about yourself" survey. 56% (or something like that) claimed to make under $50k a year yet the majority claimed to wear $3k suits and drive sports cars. Yeah, cause that's plausible.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Exactly. Most of their readership aren't "men" either. High school and college frat boys.
> 
> Best survey I ever read there was a "tell us about yourself" survey. 56% (or something like that) claimed to make under $50k a year yet the majority claimed to wear $3k suits and drive sports cars. Yeah, cause that's plausible.


Same was true on the Cosmo side, despite asking pointed questions about male/female relationships, most of the respondents weren't in a relationship.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Same was true on the Cosmo side, despite asking pointed questions about male/female relationships, most of the respondents weren't in a relationship.


Cosmo readers are really young also. Most are still in high school so whatever they are saying about relationships should be taken with a grain of salt, same as Ask Men.
You made an excellent point in the beginning though about the headline grab. If half of men would ditch a girlfriend for gaining weight, that means that half would not. Why not post that instead? In the Cosmo poll it was something like 45% of women polled viewed "security" as the most important thing in a relationship. That means that 55% do not view that as numero uno. 
Instead the headlines are in essence half of all men are superficial jerks and half of all women are gold digging social climbers. Nice.


----------

